# Happy Birthday USMC!



## Infanteer (10 Nov 2005)

To Matt Fisher, PJD-Dog, 2ft Onion and the other Marines who make a stop here, here's to 230 years of service!



[you're probably all getting plastered right now, so enjoy it]


----------



## PJ D-Dog (10 Nov 2005)

Thanks for the birthday wish.  The celebrations will be taking place on Saturday night at the Marine Corps Ball.  On the Marine Corps birthday, units usually hold a cake cutting ceremony with the oldest and youngest Marine present cutting the cake. Also included is a reading of Gen John A. Lejeune's birthday message.

Semper Fi

PJ D-Dog


----------



## RecDiver (10 Nov 2005)

Just finished reading 'Making the Corps' by Thomas Ricks. 

Bit dated (1994-5), but interesting to read how future (i.e. today's reality) was predicted back then...


Happy birthday USMC!


----------



## PJ D-Dog (10 Nov 2005)

Excellent book.  I sent a copy to my dad the day before I shipped to boot camp so that he would have a better understanding of what I was going to go through.  I would recommend it to anyone who is interested in becoming a Marine.

Thanks for the birthday wish.  Oo-rah!

PJ D-Dog


----------



## Michael Dorosh (10 Nov 2005)

I got roped into playing Advanced Squad Leader (the board game from the 80s) online with a guy in Texas who used to be a Marine. I was rusty on the rules and so mostly just watched Gary from Texas play this guy in New York.  Mike from NY had the classic accent - they had teamspeak installed and I could sit at the computer and listen to them argue about rules back and forth (that's what ASL is all about).  That was a year ago, kind of lost interest but kept in touch with Gary.

Turns out Mike used to be a Marine too; in fact, he got recalled and sent to Iraq.  In September he was listed MIA on a patrol - with a wife and kids back home.  As weird as it was to sit in my living room listening to two guys I've never met arguing about rules for a geeky board game, it's even weirder to think that I know one of those statistics from Iraq.  His wife is a mess, understandably.  Knowing the Corps doesn't leave its own behind when possible, gotta wonder what happened to him.  And no choice but to hold out hope.

Like the commandant said in his message today - Keep Attacking.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (10 Nov 2005)

10 November 2005

A MESSAGE FROM THE COMMANDANT OF THE MARINE CORPS

On November 10th, 1775, the Second Continental Congress resolved to raise two battalions of Continental Marines marking the birth of our United States Marine Corps. As Major General Lejeune's message reminds us, the ensuing generations of Marines would come to signify all that is highest in warfighting excellence and military virtue. Each November as Marines the world over celebrate the birth of our Corps, we pay tribute to that long line of "Soldiers of the Sea" and the illustrious legacy they have handed down to us.
This past year has been one of continuous combat operations overseas and distinguished service here at home - a year of challenges that have brought out the very best in our Corps. In Iraq and Afghanistan, Marine courage and mastery of complex and chaotic environments have truly made a difference in the lives of millions. Marine compassion and flexibility provided humanitarian assistance to thousands in the wake of the South East Asian Tsunami, and here at home, Marines with AAVs, helicopters, and sometimes with their bare hands saved hundreds of our own fellow Americans in the wake of Hurricanes Katrina and Rita. Across the full spectrum of operations, you have showcased that Marines create stability in an unstable world, and have reinforced our Corps' reputation for setting the standard of excellence.
The sense of honor, courage, and patriotism that epitomized those who answered that first call to arms 230 years ago is still indelibly imprinted on our ranks today. In commemorating our anniversary, let us strengthen our ties to the past by paying homage to those who have gone before us. As we honor the sacrifices of our wounded and fallen comrades, our commitment to one another remains unshakable. We take special pride in the actions of the Marines now serving in harm's way, and rededicate ourselves to the service of our Nation and our Corps.
Happy Birthday Marines, Semper Fidelis, and Keep Attacking!
M. W. Hagee
General, Commandant U.S. Marine Corps


MARINE CORPS ORDERS 
No. 47 (Series 1921)
 HEADQUARTERS U.S. MARINE CORPS
Washington, November 1, 1921 

759. The following will be read to the command on the 10th of November, 1921, and hereafter on the 10th of November of every year. Should the order not be received by the 10th of November, 1921, it will be read upon receipt.

(1) On November 10, 1775, a Corps of Marines was created by a resolution of Continental Congress. Since that date many thousand men have borne the name "Marine". In memory of them it is fitting that we who are Marines should commemorate the birthday of our corps by calling to mind the glories of its long and illustrious history.

(2) The record of our corps is one which will bear comparison with that of the most famous military organizations in the world's history. During 90 of the 146 years of its existence the Marine Corps has been in action against the Nation's foes. From the Battle of Trenton to the Argonne, Marines have won foremost honors in war, and is the long eras of tranquility at home, generation after generation of Marines have grown gray in war in both hemispheres and in every corner of the seven seas, that our country and its citizens might enjoy peace and security.

(3) In every battle and skirmish since the birth of our corps, Marines have acquitted themselves with the greatest distinction, winning new honors on each occasion until the term "Marine" has come to signify all that is highest in military efficiency and soldierly virtue.

(4) This high name of distinction and soldierly repute we who are Marines today have received from those who preceded us in the corps. With it we have also received from them the eternal spirit which has animated our corps from generation to generation and has been the distinguishing mark of the Marines in every age. So long as that spirit continues to flourish Marines will be found equal to every emergency in the future as they have been in the past, and the men of our Nation will regard us as worthy successors to the long line of illustrious men who have served as "Soldiers of the Sea" since the founding of the Corps. 

JOHN A. LEJEUNE,
Major General, Commandant U.S. Marine Corps


----------



## Infanteer (10 Nov 2005)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> (2) The record of our corps is one which will bear comparison with that of the most famous military organizations in the world's history. During 90 of the 146 years of its existence the Marine Corps has been in action against the Nation's foes. From the Battle of Trenton to the Argonne, Marines have won foremost honors in war, and is the long eras of tranquility at home, generation after generation of Marines have grown gray in war in both hemispheres and in every corner of the seven seas, that our country and its citizens might enjoy peace and security.



...and to think that Gen Lejeune could say that BEFORE Guadalcanal, Tarawa, Iwo Jima, Inchon, Chosin, Hue, Kuwait, and Fallujah....


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (10 Nov 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> ...and to think that Gen Lejeune could say that BEFORE Guadalcanal, Tarawa, Iwo Jima, Inchon, Chosin, Hue, Kuwait, and Fallujah....



They have quite the reputation at being excellent warfighters, thats for sure. 
One would be hard pressed to find any better group of warriors on the planet, if any exist.

Im actually quite jealous they arent canadian =p. Very professional and excellent organization and ive yet to learn anything that would prove otherwise. Keep up the excellent service guys!


----------



## PJ D-Dog (10 Nov 2005)

jmackenzie_15 said:
			
		

> Im actually quite jealous they arent canadian =p.



Well.....actually......a few of us are Canadian.   We're kind of sprinkled a bit here and there in the Corps but don't tell anyone 

PJ D-Dog


----------



## Michael Dorosh (11 Nov 2005)

Well, if anyone is interested, this was just posted by buddy's wife today - nice birthday present.



> I am soo sorry to have not written you sooner with news. It's been a little crazy here as you can imagine. The Marine Corps in their infinite wisdom of course was being very non-informative. I tried to fish the internet for news on Michael only to find out that he was not even on any MIA lists. Trying to find out information from the Marines is like trying to walk on water.
> 
> Anyway for the great news... Michael is o.k., he called me on the 2nd and the Marine Corps is allowing him to come home to recuperate for a while he should be back here on the 12th. He really couldn't say much, all that he could say was that he was ambushed, him and his team fought their way out of it but due to things he could not tell me about, he had to stay in hiding and his team made it's way back to camp, with nothing more than a few nicks and scratches although his buddy broke his arm. He wanted me to tell everyone that he appreciates all your prayers and thougts. And I would also like to say the same, everyone has been so kind and I have to say besides my children being born this is the greatest time of my whole life. My heart is filled with so much happiness I cannot even explain it. I would like to give you our email in case you would like to drop him a line, t. I'm sure once he's settled in he'll be sure to read them. He'll be home he said for at least 15 days, so I'll be sure to get him to write you guys. Again thank you so much for your prayers and kind words, the feeling of relief is beyond words or explaining. Thank you.
> Donna



whew...


----------



## McAllister (12 Nov 2005)

The USMC is over 230 years of romping, stomping, hell, death and destruction. The finest fighting machine the world has ever seen. We were born in a bomb crater, our mother was an M-16 and our father was the devil. 

Each moment that I live is an additional threat upon your life. I am a rough looking, roving soldier of the sea. I am cocky, self-centered, overbearing, and I do not know the meaning of fear, for I am fear itself. I am a green, amphibious monster made of blood and guts who arose from the sea, festering on anti-Americans throughout the globe. Whenever it may arise, and when my time comes, I will die a glorious death on the battle field, giving my life to mom, the Corps, and the American flag. 

We stole the eagle from the Air Force, the anchor from the Navy, and the rope from the Army. On the 7th day, while God rested, we over-ran his perimeter and stole the globe, and we've been running the show ever since. We live like soldiers and talk like sailors and slap the hell out of both of them. Soldier by day, lover by night, drunkard by choice, MARINE BY GOD!!!

Happy birthday, devildogs.


----------



## enfield (18 Nov 2005)

McAllister said:
			
		

> The USMC is over 230 years of romping, stomping, hell, death and destruction. The finest fighting machine the world has ever seen. We were born in a bomb crater, our mother was an M-16 and our father was the devil.
> 
> Each moment that I live is an additional threat upon your life. I am a rough looking, roving soldier of the sea. I am cocky, self-centered, overbearing, and I do not know the meaning of fear, for I am fear itself. I am a green, amphibious monster made of blood and guts who arose from the sea, festering on anti-Americans throughout the globe. Whenever it may arise, and when my time comes, I will die a glorious death on the battle field, giving my life to mom, the Corps, and the American flag.
> 
> ...



Now THAT is esprit de corps. 
How do we get some of that?


----------



## SgtWalsh (28 Nov 2005)

Thats just one of our many creeds.


----------

